# Underwater Oil Rig Cam



## Hotrod

Someone posted this on the TTMB, thought it was cool to share here. Kinda addicting to watch. Ive seen Jack Cravelle, Ling, Grouper, and Sharks, plus all the other reef fish, since yesterday. Its rough out there

http://www.save-the-blue.org/live-video/

.


----------



## hilton

*underwater cameras*

What they need to do is protect the cameras, then leave them in place while they dynamite the rig - a before and after documentary.

THAT video would be worth a million words.


----------



## Hotrod

Thats why I posted it here Tom, I thought the same thing


----------



## hilton

*underwater cameras*

Hey Hotrod,
The Save The Blue initiative is our best bet to get anything accomplished as far as stopping the removal of the rigs. The people behind this are very savvy regarding oilfield matters, and have the backing to actually pull this thing off.

One thing that the enviros do to garner support is to show the wildlife affected by man's actions, such as an oiled bird, or dead turtle. Mr. Hoffman and Co. are in the process of creating an IMAX movie showing the incredible habitats that the oil platforms have produced. This is EXACTLY what is needed to get the word out about what the feds are doing to our fishery when they allow the rigs not only to be removed, but dynamited.

It's one thing to describe something, and quite another to see it in technicolor on the BIG screen.

Every offshore fisherman should give their support to this initiative.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Shredded Evidence

Good post Joey. I looked at the 33' depth camera and I am surprised at just how much those fish are getting tossed around. Not sure where that rig is but it must have some big current and rough seas right now.


----------



## Hotrod

Guy on the other post says it should be 40 miles offshore of Fourchon in 180ft of water.


----------



## Jolly Roger

very addicting, been watching it for a couple of days. Wild to watch thoose fish gets tossed around like that, knew it got tuff down there but seeing it live is very cool.


----------



## Miles2Fish

I can already tell I am going to spend way too much time watching this.....


----------



## fy0834

Cool...I want one of these on my deer blind!!!


----------



## Momma's Worry

I could not stop watching!.....a barracuda came by,put it's face in the cam and showded off it's teeth ..what would swim by next,what else was there?...did learn a lot of new things about what these critters do down there..........lots of jacks and chubs.....didnt notice any snappers?...... I am in full agreement... a vidio is needed showing a rig being blown(or just being removed for that matter) and this wonderful habitat vanishing..... dl


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Which view do you like best.........I have to admit, I kind of like the 32 feet. More stuff going on it seems.
A Bottom on, if the clarity and light levels would permit, would be AWESOME!


----------



## Miles2Fish

Mike, get back to work....


----------



## Trouthappy

Rough as a cob out there, I never saw fish get tossed around like that at 33 foot depths. I never dove in seas worse than 5 feet, probably. No snapper, they must be on the bottom. Chubs are feeding in the light at night, but its too bright when they're close, and they turn white. They should put a camera where the snappers are...


----------



## Snookered

hilton said:


> Hey Hotrod,
> The Save The Blue initiative is our best bet to get anything accomplished as far as stopping the removal of the rigs.
> 
> It's one thing to describe something, and quite another to see it in technicolor on the BIG screen.
> 
> Every offshore fisherman should give their support to this initiative.
> 
> Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


no kidding Capt...I've been on-board for a while now...

here's one of a few underwaters I snapped a couple weeks back....not exactly the nasty, polluting industry it is made out to be in Washington, now is it? those rigs are AWESOME habitat....
snookered


----------



## Momma's Worry

Definition of government mis-management and insanity........industry spent Million$ to put there to make money of coarse and get taxed,provide energy and jobs ......a free to the American people by product is this wonderful habitat for marine life where none existed before .....then after the oil is harvested 100's of thousands $ to remove /destroy...clean sweep ...habitat annialation all cause the Dept of the Interior says so from 1945 and won't step up and take liability to keep in place ??? only in the United States can this happen....


----------



## BlueHorizon

HOTROD, Can you please refrain from posting these things on this site. I spend enough time surfing on 2cool as it is, now I am in fear I may lose my job because I won't turn this dam feed off and get back to work... Atleast I'll have more time to fish during the week If I do get canned..


----------



## Doc82391

My 88ft cam froze up for a few minutes...I almost lost it lol...this is gonna distract me for hours and hours...a day


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Miles2Fish said:


> Mike, get back to work....


Hi Pot, I'm Kettle!


----------



## Sight Cast

Does anyone else have trouble with the cam opening?


----------



## lite-liner

yes, even ck'd all my updates! killin' me!
I want to waste time, too!


----------



## mad marlin

its not the computer but the operator LL hahaha


----------



## hog

Lots of bait in front of the lighted camera at night also...
Where's a sabinki when ya need one...


----------



## bluefin

Cool. Very cool.

Haven't seen anything big yet but it's been fun to watch.


----------



## Bottom-Feeder

Spectacular! Thank you!


----------



## renegade red

Has anyone been able to figure out if there is a way to make this streaming video your wallpaper? I spent a little while trying to figure this out, but had no success. I think it would be great to have this live video feed in the background while was working.


----------



## renegade red

wow, just saw a sea turtle on the 88' camera


----------



## Chick-of-Sea

Great stuff. It does take a while for it to come up. Yes you can spend hours on it watching. Thanks for the Web Site


----------



## BlueHorizon

Huge schools of jack cravelle on there now... Any one know about what rig this camera may be on?


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Check out my new 2cool viewing. (23" screen)


----------



## JDS

Man, that rig is teeming with fish right now.


----------



## Slow Boat

mad marlin said:


> its not the computer but the operator LL hahaha


The techies call it PEBCAC (problem exists between chair and computer).


----------



## Kingofsabine18

Just happened to see a turtle about 5 minutes ago! I have seen plenty of jacks and happened to see a cuda not long after the turtle this thing is def addicting


----------



## Trouthappy

I wanna see some sow snapper...


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Just saw a huge Wrass?? I think!! red and yellow in the light state record for sure!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## Doc82391

Check out the 30ft cam boys...just saw a topless mermaid smile to the camera..this camera gets better everyday:cheers:


----------



## Swells

I found the UFO! It was probing something.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

BlueHorizon said:


> Huge schools of jack cravelle on there now... Any one know about what rig this camera may be on?


The website has a demo video that says South Timbalier block 185 on it. I do not know if this is the same rig in the live feed since my work computer doesn't allow me to open the live feed. I found the GOM Oilfield map I have on google, see link below. South Timbalier is the block beneath Fourchon. Block 185 is about 40 miles south of Fourchon. If you keep going down towards the bottom of the map you will find Walker Ridge. I am working in the Petrobras Cascade Chinook field right now. It is a long way out!

http://www.offshore-mag.com/etc/med...sters.Par.78489.File.dat/1101GulfofMexMap.pdf


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Thanks Hotrod*

Sheee I saved it on my desktop IM HOOKED:fishy:


----------



## Savage Rods

Addicting


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Well I kept trying to see if my work computer would let me see it and what do you know it finally opened. Looks like I have a new TV in my office with a constant fishing show! :bounce:


----------



## ML56

cool link, thanks Joey


----------



## Snookered

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Just saw a huge Wrass?? I think!! red and yellow in the light state record for sure!!! FISH ON!!!


Spanish Hogfish
snookered


----------



## Sight Cast

I'm feening to open this link and it wont work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Re-Rig

That's a pretty cool veiw.


----------



## renegade red

Hey Flat's Hunter, nice job on the view there. How did you get the camera view centered in your minimized screen. I can't get mine to look like yours. I'd love to have mineset up the way you do.

Duh, nevermind. Scroll bars FTW!


----------



## fishNwithfish

man right now there is 3 HUGE jacks swimmin in circles around the rig and earlier i saw a whale shark mozzy on by. I love this site!!! wow there goes a cuda. lots of marine damsels:sergeant majors,blue damsel's,blue runners, starcks damsel's,talbots damsel, and occasionally you see a cocoa damsel swim buy right in front of the cam. man i can't wait to get to galveston. Anyone ever free dive the rigs?


----------



## Gluconda

School of Jacks


----------



## Gluconda

More Jacks


----------



## Snookered

fishNwithfish said:


> Anyone ever free dive the rigs?


um, yup....sometimes we even get loco and strap on a tank and check out fun stuff like this....








[/quote]

and take pics like this showing the productivity of abandoned oil rigs....









snookered


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Where's the Dam Bait shop???? Remember when I caught that Puffer fish!!!?? FISH ON!!!!!


----------



## Flat's Hunter

just saw this guy go by on th 88'


----------



## keithlake

this may have already been asked , but where in the gulf is this rig?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Just saw this guy ripping through schools of fish at 88'

Very cool to watch him busting through balls of fish!


----------



## Fordzilla06

Jeez this thing is addicting, I found myself watching it off and on for three hours the other morning just waiting for one of those cuda's to snap.


----------



## roundman

what exactly are the blue looking triggerfish that are on the 23 foot now? not the dampsel looking ones these are neon blue looking


----------



## Bottom-Feeder

I saw 2 AJs in tandem yesterday at the top of the screen on the 88ft cam. I don't know how deep this rig is, but if it were only 88 ft deep, could AJs come in that shallow? I have caught baby AJ's at 85ft b4, but these didn't look that small.


----------



## Doc82391

Bottom-Feeder said:


> I saw 2 AJs in tandem yesterday at the top of the screen on the 88ft cam. I don't know how deep this rig is, but if it were only 88 ft deep, could AJs come in that shallow? I have caught baby AJ's at 85ft b4, but these didn't look that small.


I read somewhere else that it's off the coast of LA and in a couple hundred feet of water....still haven't seen any AJ's just some cudas and that topless mermaid:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Slow Boat

roundman said:


> what exactly are the blue looking triggerfish that are on the 23 foot now? not the dampsel looking ones these are neon blue looking


Saw a blue t a n g earlier on the shallower cam. Also tons of what we used to call spanish hogfish. Anyone ever catch one in the gulf? We used to catch them in South Florida.


----------



## roundman

plenty bait fish on the 88 now


----------



## Jolly Roger

roundman said:


> plenty bait fish on the 88 now


very cool right now


----------



## ding-a-ling

keithlake said:


> this may have already been asked , but where in the gulf is this rig?


It's at High Island 370 about 100 miles offshore depending on where you're out of. Depth at the platform is 315 ft. This is from Kari Schoeffler [[email protected]] at Black Elk, she is the person to contact about Save the Blue, their goals, how to get involved, etc.


----------



## James Howell

Casey C. on this board has the state record spanish hogfish for Texas. So they get caught every once in a while over here.


Slow Boat said:


> Saw a blue t a n g earlier on the shallower cam. Also tons of what we used to call spanish hogfish. Anyone ever catch one in the gulf? We used to catch them in South Florida.


----------



## renegade red

*OMG!!!*

Snapped these pics early this morning. Enjoy!!


----------



## roundman

i droped some of my girlfrieds ashes offshore years ago, could it be her ? lol


----------



## Bottom-Feeder

Can anyone tell what those hugse monsters are that circle around the 88ft cam at night? They look like some type of snaps or bull-reds.


----------



## fishNwithfish

those fish were taking a beating 2days ago man I felt drunk watching them


----------



## fishNwithfish

big ol snaps right now on the 32ft mark. man that rig is busy with fish right now


----------



## Bottom-Feeder

Tons of huge AJ's swimming at the 88ft cam right now. So many that it makes me feel sick loking at 'em fat cows. I would like to know the location of this rig. hahaha


----------



## BlueHorizon

Someone needs to get out there and clean the lense.. Tried to show my little brother and its all slimed over!!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Anyone got a clue what is going by the 88' camera? hard to see due to the lens being dirty, but you can still see loads of something going by.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Same with the other. Someone go out there and clean them things!!! They have been like that for going on a couple of weeks now. FISH ON It was nice while it lasted, I had a saltwater aquarium in my house!!!


----------



## surfcowboy

Yeap looks like someone needs to make a dive and clean the camera


----------



## SWANY

I just took a look at the 32 foot camera and there was a bright light go in and out of the frame.....ok ok I swear I have not been drinking.....really...I swear.....freaked me out....kinda

Ok, after staring at it for awhile with my finger on the prnt screen button, I captured the light, had to be a reflection of a fish, I forgot these camera's had lights on them....LOL was funny for a brief moment..


----------



## surfcowboy

that's crazy to see what looks to be blue runners down at the 88ft mark with the bigger fish up top.


----------



## Miles2Fish

Spoke with the dive contractor and I am trying to get him some cameras with lenses that inhibit growth......will save big time on maintenance schedule.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

2Cool!!!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Miles2Fish said:


> Spoke with the dive contractor and I am trying to get him some cameras with lenses that inhibit growth......will save big time on maintenance schedule.


Way to go Miles! Thanks and keep us posted when he changes them out!


----------



## Yams

sounds cool, all i see is slime unfortunately though.


----------



## Hotrod

That sucks! Cant see nada!sad3sm


----------



## Trouthappy

Years ago I set up some PVC pipes in the Gulf, as a fish attractor. In one month, they were coated with more than one inch of clear algae. Marine growth of some kind. That was in the autumn. When I returned and dove there next spring, there was coral starting to grow. My guess is those TV camera lenses will have to be wiped clean every month, at least with a fingertip.


----------



## Hotrod

You can still see some fish thru the deep lense


----------



## HarborHustler

2cool petition to clean the lenses...


----------



## mredman1

*Lenses*

I c har s an t o t vi

(I can hardly see anything on this video)


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

I second!!


----------



## Trouthappy

Poor planning. Algae starts growing on smooth surfaces in the Gulf within a couple of weeks. Who will clean it offshore?


----------



## Sounding_7th

Looks like they've skimped on the divers to clean the lenses...


----------



## riversnooker

I'll take care of the 33' if a better free diver can get the 88' camera...haha


----------



## beancounta

From the website---


Good evening,

Thank you for taking the time to visit our website and for the email transmission. I understand that we are set to clean the cameras by the end of April. We will also be doing our best to mitigate further issue of this nature down the road. We sincerely thank you for the outreach and wish you all the best for your afternoon!

Sincerely,

Kari


----------



## Miles2Fish

If anyone knows how to get hold of the operator I have cameras and lights that prohibit growth on the lenses and will not need maintenance. I have discussed this with the dive company that installed them but have not gotten anywhere.....


----------



## mredman1

*No maintenance*

What is the magic ingredient?

Mike



Miles2Fish said:


> If anyone knows how to get hold of the operator I have cameras and lights that prohibit growth on the lenses and will not need maintenance. I have discussed this with the dive company that installed them but have not gotten anywhere.....


----------



## Trouthappy

Wish they'd set the 33 camera about 200 feet, with lights. I'm tired of looking at Bermuda chubs and wave surge...


----------



## Bingo baits

Mine wont work;(


----------



## gmclearlake

Are they ever going to get these back up?


----------



## piratelight

clean and clear now!!!!


----------



## troutkiller

It looks so good I'm not sure that it's real.


----------



## ChrisMan

May have just found my new favorite website! ha


----------



## jfish87

awesome link!!!!!


----------



## William Dean Sr.

It wont let me click. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Hotrod

Cool, somebody cleaned them!


----------



## asher

Now all they need is another dive light on the 88ft camera so that I can watch both cams while I work the night shift.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

The shallow camera is already getting little critters growing on the lens. I wish some engineer would come up with a timed scraper for the lens cover!!


----------



## BlueHeron

Pure evidence that the rigs create ecosystems.


----------



## PortHoleDiver

Whats up with the 88 ft camera. Feed keeps jumping all around.


----------

